# TSC / The Speaker Company ?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

*Sorry, but I been out of the loop in HT / Speakers. Just got settled into new house and just browsing my folders off IE and notice that The Speaker Company is gone. Anyone know what happend? :huh:*


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know particulars, They just went out of business a couple of months back. Too bad.:dontknow:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

They where owned by D&M holdings which of course owns Denon, McIntosh, Marantz, Boston Acoustics,Snell, and Escient, they dropped Snell and Escient as well to focus on their other product lines.


----------

